# Meet my second foster who is dying, Penny



## Marcia

Penny was found a month ago, starving completely matted, very sick with a UTI and URI and dying of kidney failure. The recommendation was euthanasia after the blood work was done. The caretakers nursed her back to health as best they could, shaved her and put her on the floor for adoption hoping for the best. 

So I go in to the shelter today and who do I see - a poor pathetic little girl with a pink quilted jacket on. Penny is at least 8 - looks so much older to me and SO, SO sweet. She is a snuggler and will nestle right up under your chin and give kisses to your neck. It was overwhelming love at first sight. Two hours later she was home with me, in a cage in the cat room. She doesn't like other cats but I have the cage facing the window with blankets on 3 sides while she rests. 

She has a ravenous appetite - ate a whole can of Fancy Feast turkey and rice at one sitting and asked for more. I made chicken breasts for dinner and gave her about 1/3 of one and she gulped it all down! I don't know how long she has left but I'm hoping to find a granny or grandpa that just wants a sweet old girl to spend their few remaining days with.

View attachment 48954


View attachment 48962


View attachment 48970


View attachment 48978


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

Awww poor baby! Glad you took her in and can give her a chance! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia

She is posted on our website as well as Craigslist. I was honest in the assessment. Let's keep our paws crossed that she finds a permanent home. She is unhappy in the dog cage, but frankly she does not like other cats so I don't have much choice as I need the cat room for Coco when she acts up towards Lacey.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Marcia, that poor little cat is adorable! 
Penny needs some special TLC!
Do you think you may care for her until her time to 'Fly' comes?
Sharon


----------



## Marcia

She'll either be adopted or I will be holding her when her time comes. I just want her to know love before she dies. IF I can integrate her I will, she'd be happier in a home setting out of a cage. She was found on Jan 26th so a cage has been home for far too long.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

OK, 
Now you've made me cry Marcia :'(


----------



## jking

She is so sweet! Bless you for taking her home!


----------



## gizmothecat

Awwww poor lil thing


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Marcia, you are truly a cat guardian angel! Kitties like Penny are extremely blessed that you are so willing to help care for them! You have ensured she isn't sent on her way without knowing that some humans can be wonderful and loving. I am so happy she gets this time with you and is already showing her gratitude by purring up a storm! I pray she is able to be integrated with your other cats soon so she can live her last days/weeks/months with love and acceptance and freedom!


----------



## emilyatl

OMG, she looks like she's had a rough life, but she has the sweetest face! You're an angel for taking her in. I hope she can find a loving home soon, but she's lucky to have you in the meantime!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Marcia you are an angel! What sweet pictures of this poor little girl! Gotta love that pink jacket! She is in good hands now that she is with you.


----------



## Marcia

Thank you all for the kind words. I never intended to be a savior for this girl. The staff asked me last week if I would foster her and I said no with some lame excuse as to needing the room for Coco when she acts up. Then they put her on the adoption floor, I held her and instantly fell in love.

I have to say that Penny is a not a picky eater. She eats like a horse! What a joy compared to my picky eaters but she is eating me out of house and home! 

Can anyone recommend a good quality canned food for CRF kitties that won't break the bank? She's eaten 3 cans of Fancy Feast already today plus some diced cooked chicken and could probably eat more if before bed. I don't want to get her hooked on raw because I have every intention of adopting her out!


----------



## Jetlaya67

What a sweet thing you have done for that pretty girl! How could you resist her in her cute pink gown! It did make mercy. I hope that she finds a loving person to spend whatever time she has. In the meantime she is with you. How sweet!


----------



## NebraskaCat

I'm kind of surprised they don't have you doing subq fluids if she's still on for adoption.

When we get a cat where the end is fairly well known to be near, we put them in a happy comfortable foster home (like yours) to live out their days by a window with ear scritches and head butts. We don't adopt out those cats, but place them in a home where we take care of medical costs and food, if it's specialized.

I wish I were not away from home 12 hours a day. I think I would be suitable to be a hospice foster person.

No clue on the food. Read the Tanya's site for ideas, I guess. I know Doodlebug said that Dave's has some low protein / low phos options.


----------



## zuma

Bless you for taking in Penny. I'm so happy for her, she deserves to live her remaining time with loving humans. I'm not sure about CKD food either, but I think I'd be tempted to feed her whatever she likes. Though you say she's not picky, but most important is too keep her weight up for as long as possible. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Marcia

NebraskaCat said:


> I'm kind of surprised they don't have you doing subq fluids if she's still on for adoption.
> 
> When we get a cat where the end is fairly well known to be near, we put them in a happy comfortable foster home (like yours) to live out their days by a window with ear scritches and head butts. We don't adopt out those cats, but place them in a home where we take care of medical costs and food, if it's specialized.
> 
> I wish I were not away from home 12 hours a day. I think I would be suitable to be a hospice foster person.
> 
> No clue on the food. Read the Tanya's site for ideas, I guess. I know Doodlebug said that Dave's has some low protein / low phos options.


The city shelter vet originally recommended euthanasia - remember we are not "no kill". What they do not want to do is pick up medical costs for these cats and dogs. I think the caretaker staff kind of kept her under the radar for as long as they could then put her on the adoption floor hoping for the best. We've done this with very old cats as well. If there is no adoption or foster stepping up then they do euthanize if the cat takes a turn for the worse. :sad: They don't mind foster care as long as they are not picking up the over and above sniffles rehab costs. Gotta watch those tax payer dollars, ya know. I can just see some cat hater write in complaining to our mayor about the wasted $$$ on a sick or dying cat.

Tanya's site says to feed a CRF cat, but stops short of saying what to feed except for canned. Almost does not matter what wet food I guess. If she can be introduced to the brood without too much fuss I may transition her to raw which would be infinitely cheaper than these cans.

She eats like a horse - inhaling her food, is not emaciated and drinks well - maybe I can give her a chance at a few more years. I also add water to her food, too. I do not give her any dry kibble. She does not walk around much at all (by her choice) if I have the cage door open, preferring to snuggle in a closed bed or in my lap or stay in the cage. I'm sure she is chilly most of the time, even here. I'm going to modify the cage today to include a small ledge or platform over the litter box as an additional perch. I have a small end table that I might be able to stick in there. Be it ever so humble...........


----------



## Speechie

She looks very sweet


----------



## Heather72754

Aww what a sweetheart indeed - good for you Marcia, you are an angel. :angel


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Marcia I saw this and thought of Penny.

The Warming Cat Bed (Large) - Hammacher Schlemmer

They have a small one too!
The Warming Cat Bed (Large). 

Description
Reviews
Lifetime Guarantee
Recommended by veterinarians, this bed generates a gentle warmth to soothe older or arthritic pets. An integrated 4-watt heater produces a mild, 102º F radiant warmth that ensures cats always have a warm place to lie, yet is not warm to human touch. The soft microfleece-lined interior evenly distributes warmth and the foam cushion provides proper support. The roof provides cats with a partially sheltered, private cove, or it removes for open-air relaxation. The bottom of the unit has a non-slip fabric for stability on hard floors. The cover and cushion are removable and machine washable. Plugs into AC.


----------



## dt8thd

Penny's so lucky to have found such a wonderful, compassionate foster mommy! It's heartbreaking to know that Penny must have had a home at one point in her life, only to end up sick on the streets.  Bless you (and the other volunteers at your shelter) for making the rest of her life, however long she has left, comfortable, safe, and loving!


----------



## cat owner again

Bless you. I admire nurses and those that can be caregivers.


----------



## karenjo57

What a sweet story about you and that blessed cat  I know you're going to make that cats last moments on this earth as beautiful as you can, God Bless you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia

Mitts & Tess said:


> Marcia I saw this and thought of Penny.
> 
> The Warming Cat Bed (Large) - Hammacher Schlemmer
> 
> They have a small one too!
> The Warming Cat Bed (Large).
> 
> Description
> Reviews
> Lifetime Guarantee
> Recommended by veterinarians, this bed generates a gentle warmth to soothe older or arthritic pets. An integrated 4-watt heater produces a mild, 102º F radiant warmth that ensures cats always have a warm place to lie, yet is not warm to human touch. The soft microfleece-lined interior evenly distributes warmth and the foam cushion provides proper support. The roof provides cats with a partially sheltered, private cove, or it removes for open-air relaxation. The bottom of the unit has a non-slip fabric for stability on hard floors. The cover and cushion are removable and machine washable. Plugs into AC.


Thanks for the suggestion. We have heating pads on the screened in porch but I don't think it's necessary. Her cage which is quite roomy does not have room for something like this. I have the front entrance igloo style fuzzy hut you see in the pic on top of an end table in the cage. Just enough room for that but if I think she needs it I can put one of the heating pads under that too.

I took one of my $10 thrift store spare room end tables and cut 3" off the legs yesterday and put it in her cage over the litter box. It makes a great platform for the hut bed with enough room to spread out and snooze while looking outside. I'll take a pic when the sun comes up later.


----------



## cat-guy

I hope she gets better. :sad:


----------



## spirite

What a sweet face she has, and what luck for her that you saw her and took her in to foster!

If I remember, a low phosphorus content in wet food is crucial for CKD kitties. Tanya's site has a list of wet foods with their phosphorus content. Since it appears she's not picky, you probably have a pretty good chance of getting her to eat one of the low phosphorus ones. Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease- Canned Food Data USA


----------



## snowy

Great job Marcia! Like what everybody has said, kitty is really fortunate to have you.

I have heard Solidgold indigo Moon canned is low in phosphorous and have read reviews that some owners fed this to their CKD kitties. I'm not sure about everythingelse other than what I've read online about this food. You may just wanna find out more on their website or even email the company about the actual phosphorous %, cos I don't see it in their website.


----------



## snowy

Sorry, its not call Solidgold Indigo Moon, its solidgold canned Solid Gold Health Products for Pets


----------



## snowy

Sorry, here's a list of low phosphorus canned food and solidgold is #2 under non-prescriptive list. Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease- Canned Food Data USA

Of course, if she takes raw, that would probably help to cut cost.


----------



## TinyPaws

Marcia said:


> I just want her to know love before she dies.


That sentence brought a tear to my eye and how she just snuggled you when you held her! The poor baby, every cat deserves to know love and to have someone they trust enough to snuggle with. This morning Tosca got into bed with me (a rare occasion) and I just stroked her told her how much I love her and she purred. It breaks my heart that there are more kitties in the world that don't enjoy that closeness than kitties that actually do.

Penny has such a sweet face, she looks like life has been harsh for her. You really are a cat guardian as someone else posted.


----------



## Marcia

She eats like a horse- I am not exaggerating when I say she will eat an entire large can of Friskies (I know, sorry) a day - 13 ounces!!. That much Solid Gold would cost me the house payment for this month. I've given her a large (5 ounce) can in the AM, a 3 ounce can at lunch and another 5 ounce can at night and she still seems hungry!

She is happy and loves nothing more than to snuggle in my lap. When not in my lap (or hubby's), she is quite content to sleep in her snuggle hut in her large dog cage which I have modified with a cheap thrift store end table (that I cut 3" off the bottom of the legs) and look out the window. The blankets keep the draft out. 

View attachment 49289


View attachment 49297


----------



## Greenport ferals

That is a great set-up, Marcia. When my feral cat Stubby broke his leg and had to be confined, I had a dog crate like that and put it up on a table so he could look out the window. It was summer, so I could actually leave the window open for him. You have definitely turned that cage into a cat palace.


----------



## Marcia

Thanks Gpf, she enjoys her window gazing and lap time very much. She has absolutely no interest in exploring any other part of the room, let alone the rest of the house. She seems quite content to live out her days like this. I would LOVE to find a little old granny or grandpa that just wants the loves of a very, very sweet cat like this for a relatively short time. They say she is 8 but I would not be surprised if she was double that just by the way she walks. She LOOKS old!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Marcia the set up you have for Penny is great! Poor little girl, who knows for sure what she's been through...
If she wasn't fed properly, that could add to an 'aged' appearance...
I'm glad she's in your hands!


----------



## cms

What a sweet face - and a snazzy dresser! Thank you for giving her such kindness and a great place to stay - I hope there's as good an owner out there to match her up with in the future!


----------



## Marcia

I bought a blue striped sweater for her that is less bulky and doesn't get caught on her legs so much. It's just until her fur grows out a little more. She does not mind the sweaters at all and frankly looks quite charming in them. Such a funny girl- and just so sweet. A real love bug.


----------



## Marcia

View attachment 50065


Penny in one of her blue sweaters.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

OMG Marcia! Penny is Adorable!!
Her little face is sooooo Cute!
She looks like a 'Love Bug'!


----------



## cat owner again

Oh she is so pretty in her blue sweater.


----------



## Speechie

What a cute cat!!


----------



## howsefrau32

Awww, she is adorable in her little blue sweater.


----------



## snowy

That's really cute!


----------



## Marcia

I bought the sweaters for another shelter cat that ended up going home with a volunteer so I kept them (she had her own cat sweaters). Next day I met Penny in her pink quilted jacket. She's been wearing the sweater for the past several weeks and seems to enjoy them. Her fur is growing out so I think I'll take it off this week, but I said that last week too. She is SUCH a love bug, but hates the other cats so stays hidden in her room.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Marcia how is pretty Penny doing? Would love to see an updated picture of her.
Sharon


----------



## Marcia

Thanks for asking Sharon! Penny is doing very well. Her fur is growing back out some - it's about 1/2" long now so we have taken off the cutsey sweaters. I had a woman come over Saturday and I thought it was a good match and she would adopt her but sadly by Sunday she had changed her mind. No reason given over the VM.

Penny still eats in her cage (one of 2 happy places), but is content to spend her nap times (which is about 22 hours a day) in her hidey hole in a hallway closet right outside the catroom bedroom. I'd love to get her adopted, but she can live out her days here. She still wants nothing to do with my other cats - growls and hisses when she sees them but she is happy and content otherwise and still a total lovebug. Can't ask for more than that.

Penny's hidey hole:

View attachment 51570


----------



## dt8thd

You're amazing, Marcia! It's so admirable that you so selflessly take on not only senior rescue cats, but cats like Penny! It's so heartbreaking to lose them, it requires a ton of emotional strength and fortitude to do what you do! Penny is so lucky to have you!


----------



## Tiliqua

Aww! What a great story, thank you for giving Penny so much love. Poor girl!


----------



## Marcia

I am very hopeful that Penny will be adopted today. A young couple came by to meet her and fell in love with her. She has done very well here on her all wet diet. Eating about 12 ounces a day and thriving. I think she has much more time in her but we all know as a senior she may live long or she may not. Penny has shown no signs of going over the Rainbow Bridge any time soon.

Her new home will be with a young couple that likes to sit and play video games (groan) when not at work. She wants a senior cat for her lap. There are no other cats so Penny will be much happier as a constant lap cat. She really does not like my other cats and will growl and hiss at them then run away back to her hidey hole or cage. Poor baby. If she wants loving, we have to go upstairs to her room to love on her. She will be MUCH happier in a new home with no other cats.

Paws crossed the adoption goes through today!! The couple needs to go to the main shelter to do the paperwork then can come by here to pick her up later today. Hope, hope, hope~~


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Marcia, All Paws Crossed here for Penny.
I hope they're totally up on her issues and willing to feed her what she needs and vet trips, etc.
Keep us posted!


----------



## howsefrau32

Oh, I really hope this couple takes her. If people only knew how nice an old lazy cat can be, they would adopt them more.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Marcia, Did you by any chance mention, that you would take Penny back, if she wasn't able to work out for them?
I am so hoping this will work out for Penny...she deserves to have a final forever home, for ever how long she has left...
Sharon


----------



## Speechie

Fingers crossed!! I hope they love her and lavish her with warm laps and lots of cheek scritches!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

You are my hero! You are doing such amazing adoptions! Hats off to you Marcia!


----------



## Marcia

Penny got adopted!!! A nice young couple that will shower her with love like she deserves. My hubby was so sad, he had tears in his eyes. He gets so attached but I just never did. I liked Penny but never bonded probably because I knew it was temporary. She hated my other cats and would not leave the second story 2 bedroom areas. Once she saw another cat she would run back into her cage or hidey hole in the hallway. This is MUCH better for her! It would be another story if she had assimilated in with the rest of us but she never did. So much better this way!


----------



## Marcia

10cats2dogs said:


> Marcia, Did you by any chance mention, that you would take Penny back, if she wasn't able to work out for them?
> I am so hoping this will work out for Penny...she deserves to have a final forever home, for ever how long she has left...
> Sharon


I did not mention that, but the shelter makes them sign an affidavit that states that. Remember, this is not a private adoption, she is the property of the shelter. If she is ever returned of course I would take her back and let her live out her days.


----------



## zuma

That is awesome! Yay Penny, you deserve this. 
You're amazing Marcia!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Marcia

I now have my eye on a sweet tabby to foster that I have worked with for 5 weeks +. She hid in the back of her cage and finally after 5 weeks of me loving on her she decided it was ok to come out!! Well, now it turns out she has been pregnant all along and no one suspected a thing!! They think she has 2 kittens in there. I've never fostered kittens or a momma cat before so it will be fun to have ya'll to lean on!!


----------



## Jetlaya67

Oh, I am so glad she got a loving family!  AWW, and you are fostering a mom and babies! How fun! Of course when I say how fun I have never done it, but lately I have been thinking about fostering kittens or a mom and kittens. I talked to a local agency today so let's see what happens!


----------



## howsefrau32

Just had to look back and find this thread, and so happy that Penny got adopted!! That is great news! My husband is so attached to my cats too. Pippa, my "supposed" foster, we are smitten with this kitten, LOL, and he just keeps saying "quit trying to give my cat away", every time I even talk about finding her a good home


----------



## spirite

Aw, that's wonderful news! Congratulations on doing such a great job with her.  

Now I'm guessing the little tabby isn't a senior...? At least, I hope not - can't imagine how many kitties she'd put into the world already if she was!


----------

